# Nissan To Offer More Nismo Models In The United States



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Nissan shows off its new direction for Nismo at the 2011 Tokyo Motor Show by introducing performance models on less expensive vehicles such as the Juke. Even though none of the details are finalized, Nissan did stress that an expansion is occurring and bringing Nismo to markets outside of Japan has become a priority.

There's no doubt Nismo is hugely popular with the Nissan crowd here in America, from their 370Z to even 240sx enthusiasts. We're not 100-percent sure we like the direction that Nismo is taking by offering tuning packages for less expensive vehicles, but we do like the sound of lower costs on their products.

As of now, Nismo will continue on the path of developing engine upgrades, suspension parts, braking components, interior trim and aerodynamic packages for various Nissan models hopefully giving American retailers a new avenue for parts sales.

More: *Nissan To Offer More Nismo Models In The United States* on Autoguide.com


----------

